# I've never been So disappointed....



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

So today was the leak check for my PVC overflow and SUmp that I made. That is when I noticed that the Styrofoam under to top layer (between the cinderblocks and top wood was not even. As I struck a shim under the wood, my hammer's top came off and my handle hit the glass breaking my front panel.... The 135 gallon that I've been working on all year and spen hundred of dollars on.... is broken. the damage is not repairable so the only thing I can think of is replacing the glass.

Firstly, I dont know where to get a 6x2x3/8" glass pane and if that pane is going to break my wallet. I am so disappointed and have no idea what to do. I am at such a loss that I have NO motivation to even do anything. Now I have to remove the substrate, move the tank, replace the pane the do it all over again. It is just... so ... depressing 

Yeah, If anyone knows a good spot to get some glass panes about six feet by two feet for a good price, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

probably be cheaper and easier to replace the tank


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*glass*

try calling nafb see if they can help .. not sure they will do a repair but u just never know ...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, that really sucks man! I feel for you, though I have to agree that it's probably easier and cheaper (and safer!) to just buy a new tank.


----------



## Ashleyrezka (Sep 11, 2015)

Ugh just reading this makes my stomach drop... So sorry that happened


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

blunthead said:


> probably be cheaper and easier to replace the tank


I bought this tank second hand. i was really fortunate to have the seller near me as my mother had no problem driving me there to pick it up. I have a little dinky car so I cant pick up 6ft tanks while my mom has an SUV (she wont let me drive it). I dont know if I can strike gold like this again. I think a brand new 135 would probably cost a lot more than a pane of glass? or Am i underestimating how much glass costs



tom g said:


> try calling nafb see if they can help .. not sure they will do a repair but u just never know ...


I think the tank is beyond repair at this point. Who is nafb?



solarz said:


> Wow, that really sucks man! I feel for you, though I have to agree that it's probably easier and cheaper (and safer!) to just buy a new tank.


Dang, is glass really THAT expensive? If it isnt much more expensive, I'd rather buy a pane of glass as it would be easier to source, be easier to convince my mom to pick up glass, and easier to carry as I'd probably be doing this myself.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*nafb*

north American fish breeders 
located on Kingston rd and Danforth area ..

I don't think I would be comfortable with a repair ...just me 
plus the fact that its a 135 gallon tank ...but if anyone can put a glass in it most likely would be them


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

tom g said:


> north American fish breeders
> located on Kingston rd and Danforth area ..
> 
> I don't think I would be comfortable with a repair ...just me
> plus the fact that its a 135 gallon tank ...but if anyone can put a glass in it most likely would be them


I dont think repairs are a good idea. the crack is BAD. I'll snap a picture after work.I have no issue replacing the front. This tank was broken down into 4 panes of glass and rebuilt due to a leak. So im quite comfortable with building it back up. I have multi multiple aquariums as well which is why I am considering another glass pane.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I tried looking for a 135 on Kijiji and everyone sold theirs of already  One guy wanted 400 dollars so i rejected that. I called a lot of glass shops and the best quote i got was 130+ tax. I think imma get the panel. It is less hassle to carry one pane over a 300lbs tank and having all of this glass from my current 135g left over. Gotta pick up extra shifts to cover for this but it will be worth!

EDIT: Ok, so it turns out the bottom panel is cracked too . I dont think doing two panels is going to be worth it. That is almost 300 dollars. I guess I'm on the hunt again. A thought crossed my mind of doing a half plywood tank but pond armor costs a lot especially since i HAVE to get it shipped. If anyone sees a 135 for sale LMK please


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you have a big enough piece from the broken side panel you can use it to repair the bottom.


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

There is a glass shop near midland and mcnicoll in scarborough area that did some glass lids for me. It's just north of the Rona there on the same side of the street. I forget what it's called. You'll see it on google maps. They can cut any piece of glass you need basically. But you would have to have the know how and skills to replace it yourself.


----------

